# Its Always Sunny in Philidelphia



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 13, 2008)

Love this show, its probably my favorite comedy on TV right now.. It reminds me of Family Guy but with real people cause its just so innapropriate. Who has seen the past seasons?? New season starts September 18!!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 13, 2008)

I thought I was the only one! I freakin' LOVE this show. I went and bought Season 1 & 2 when it first came out and can't wait for Season 3 on DVD. My mom thought I was crazy to mark my calender for the new season but this is one of the funniest, underrated shows on t.v. right now. 

I think almost everyone knows someone similar to Dennis, Mac is just seriously an A-hole, I swear Dee is like a lost cause sometimes and is crazy for trying to earn their respect, Frank is just nuts, and I really have no clue what to say about Charlie, except that I love him
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I do have to say though that I think the McPoyle twins are my fav. characters because they are hilariously strange.

I even got my mom to watch this and she dosen't even watch comedies on t.v.


----------



## Cosmogrl (Aug 13, 2008)

I LOVE It's Always Sunny!  My boyfriend and I rented the seasons off of Netflix.    It's soooo wrong but oh so right!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh yay! Im so happy i found more fans! Its just soo wrong but yet so right...

PollyRythm, i watched the first two seasons on Hulu but i just saw that they are coming out with the season 3 DVDs September 9th! Ive seen most of the episodes but im def gonna still by the DVDs, cause honestly, i could watch old episodes over and over again and still find them hilarious


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_Oh yay! Im so happy i found more fans! Its just soo wrong but yet so right...

PollyRythm, i watched the first two seasons on Hulu but i just saw that they are coming out with the season 3 DVDs September 9th! Ive seen most of the episodes but im def gonna still by the DVDs, cause honestly, i could watch old episodes over and over again and still find them hilarious_

 
Thanks for the heads up! I'll have to get that and it'll be right before the new season
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I LOVE Hulu. They have so many awesome shows and movies that I haven't seen in forever and new ones and they're free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, except of course for advertisements.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 19, 2008)

SUNNY!!! OMG you guys this is my SHOW. Who doesn't love 'the gang?' Dayman, champion of the sun? The creepy McPoyles? And I have the biggest crush on Charlie Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Charlie Kelly is my favorite character, followed by Dennis and Frank.
Oh and Rickety Cricket! hahaha I feel so bad for him though, poor 'streetrat' lol! So happy to see a thread on this show, it's simply hilarious!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 19, 2008)

I LOVE this show! I can't wait for Sept. 18th!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hah, i know, i love 'the gang' too..I dont know if i can pick a favorite! Check out this video of them from comic con...is it weird that i have a crush on them?

Im so glad you guys love this show as much as i do!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok, so I guess me and my bf are behind the times cuz we thought Sept 18th was a SERIES PREMIERE....can't believe we missed this boat.  We'll be playing catch up for sure


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_Ok, so I guess me and my bf are behind the times cuz we thought Sept 18th was a SERIES PREMIERE....can't believe we missed this boat.  We'll be playing catch up for sure_

 
Please feel free to catch up as much as you can but make sure you have enough free time and some tissues because I swear on some of the episodes, I ended up crying laughing.

Dreamergirl3, I love Charlie, he's my fav too. Dayman is my sh*t! I love when Charlie first introduces the song and it starts out OK until the second verse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I swear I laughed for about a week remembering that song.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, pretebrowneyes, dont worry, you have plenty of time to catch up cause once you start watching them you wont be able to stop! I told my friend about it and she watched the whole first two seasons in 1 weekend...LOL

Guys, i saw the first 3 episode titles (i wont post since they could be conceived as spoilerish) but it sounds like they will be hilarious!!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 2, 2008)

ok....I don't think I'll be able to catch up.  This isn't one of those shows that only makes sense if you've been watching since the beginning is it?


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 4, 2008)

No, definitely not, you'll figure out the characters really quickly and each episode has kinda its own self contained theme, you can kinda tell by the titles like "Dee Dates a Retarded Guy"...which BTW, is one of my favorites.. Anyone else got a fav episode?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 4, 2008)

Funniest. Show. EVAR! .

My brother in law turned me and my husband on to this show and we LOVE it. It's so out there and funny. 

My husband I sometimes sing to our daughter "DAY MAN! AHHH AHHHHH! FIGHTER OF THE NIGHT MAN!" and so on and she thinks it's hilarious.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 9, 2008)

Guys, only a little over a week left!!!! My friend just told me that the FX website is gonna put season 3 episodes up soon.. I've already ordered my DVDs but i still def be watching the episodes online at work too...

M.A.C Head, that is so amazing that you sing that to your daughter...how old is she?


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't wait to buy season 3. If anyone's been to Hulu lately, have you noticed that they put in a bunch of little snippets from the new season? My fav was the one where Mac goes to pull out Charlie's tooth and before he can even go to really pull it out, it comes right out. Then the rest of Charlie's teeth start to come out like candy! I swear I laugh everytime I think about it.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 17, 2008)

I cant believe that tomorrow is the premiere, finally! I hope they make it especially absurd to kick off the new season....

PollyRhythm, i know exactly what your talking about and i laughed really hard too!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 20, 2008)

aHHH LOVE THIS SHOW!!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 21, 2008)

Ah man, I haven't had time to watch this yet, but I desperately want to. Mostly thanks to my inexplicable, half-creepy Danny DeVito obsession. ..._What_? You don't have one too?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 22, 2008)

omg so HILARIOUS! Finally the season started woohoo!


----------



## LoveMU (Sep 22, 2008)

Omg!  Love this show!

One of my favorite episodes is the first one i ever saw last year.  it's when Dee and Dennis find out that Frank isn't their real dad and then Frank wants to go after him! LOL!  He's like, i went on myspace, I did everything they told me to do, I put up a picture, I made a profile, this damn thing still won't tell me where he lives!

Ahahahahahaha


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok, so who watched the two new episodes for Season 4 last Thursday? *raises hand*
  Ok, and who made the mistake of drinking while watching and choked on their drink? *raises hand*

  First of all, I love that they play two episodes back to back and then they replay them again. Second, I think I’m like border-line obsessed with this show and I rarely watch T.V. And third, why in the HELL do they keep picking on Rickey-Cricket??? 

  Seriously, on the first episode when Mac and Dennis first chased him and he started jumping all over stuff to get away from them and the facial expression that they had on their faces
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I seriously couldn’t breath for a minute. Then you have Frank making Charlie and Dee think that they’ve eaten human meat and them going to morgue to ‘try it’ to be sure because it was just too good along with the fact that they were racist in their selection of which body they were going to eat (choosing the white guy instead of the black guy) was too flippin funny. And why on this episode does Charlie cook his meat on the radiator???

  Then you have the second episode with the gas situation that had me pounding on the table laughing. First of all, there is no way in hell on earth that you can sell gasoline door to door and I can give a list of parts that I laughed so hard, I could be heard outside:


Mac,      Dennis and Charlie taking Dee’s money out      of her sock drawer to pay for the gas. 
Frank      and Dee try to sabotage Bruce again and Frank painting the windows in van      all black where you can’t see out or in on top of the fact that they screwed      the guys car who turns out wasn’t Bruce’s. 
Mac,      Dennis and Charlie going to the bank and all three taking their shirts off      to try and get the bank to sleep with them. 
Charlie      trying to drink the gas and then burning Mac’s head, then trying to help      but putting duct tape around his head instead of going to the hospital. 
When      they go door-to-door selling the gas and the things Charlie says to try      and make the lady buy the gas. 
Charlie      cutting the brakes. 
  If this is really the beginning of the new season, I’m totally screwed because I think my bronchitis might flare up on me from laughing. I read the preview of the next two episodes from the official site and those will be ‘worse’ then the first ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 23, 2008)

ME ME! i watched it! and thought it was HILARIOUS...i was prepared and did not take a sip of a drink the whole time LOL..but yeah i totally agree with you on all the great parts...."WILDCARD"...hahah. Man, that was only the season opener and I'm still baffled by how they think of this stuff

is it Thursday yet?????


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 23, 2008)

I thought I was gonna die of laughter when Rickety Cricket started free running!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, I watched last night for the first time and I'm still laughing, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I don't know why (maybe I'm just a vulgar sailor) but the cussing was like a hook, lol.  Maybe because it's basic cable and feels wrong or something.  Here are my fave moments....

his teeth came out like he was a friggin pez dispenser..."you really should start brushing his teeth" 
"what about the wedding dress?????  we can't just LEAVE it here!!"  and then he buys it and wears it..PRICELESS 
"how could they do a Blaze of Glory without me???" 
the whole Glory Hole anonymous sex thing had me rolling....and the pudgy orgy, OMFG!!!  Best thing EVER! 
I wanna watch again....I WANNA WATCH AGAIN!!!


----------

